# Car Rental Online



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

I noticed that when looking into booking a rent a car for our upcoming vacation they all seem to want to charge you more if you pay at the counter. Not sure how that works as you need to see what the contract says before you sign it and to make sure they haven't added any extras not agree too. See image for an example, comments are most welcome as this is my first time renting a car.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I signed up for some of the rental loyalty programs. They're quick/easy/free to start and usually come w perks. I usually reserve with national online, walk right to the section I reserved and pick any vehicle in that sction, often several categories above what I paid, and drive away. A person at the gate notes my vehicles/id in about 10 seconds and I'm gone. Waiting in line for a rental after you waited in line all day is the worst.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

newfoundlander61 said:


> I noticed that when looking into booking a rent a car for our upcoming vacation they all seem to want to charge you more if you pay at the counter. Not sure how that works as you need to see what the contract says before you sign it and to make sure they haven't added any extras not agree too. See image for an example, comments are most welcome as this is my first time renting a car.
> 
> View attachment 19434


Youre paying for the reservation up front for a discount. Everything is cheaper if you pay up front. You still review the contract at the counter as it's not a valid contract until you sign and they have your drivers license, etc.

That's a very expensive rental quote. Over a month I would think?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Shop around for these rentals, and also keep checking prices because often the price will drop over time. For Hawaii, I made an original booking with Enterprise and re-booked it a few weeks before the trip, for a significant savings on the rental cost.

Also try using travelocity.ca to search for rental options


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We always book on line. Once in a while, when we book on line with Budget or Avis, they offer a discount if we pay in advance.

When we book on line direct with the rental firm we are never billed until after we return the car. We avoid renting from airports because the cost is often higher than a city location. Besides, we have found that we have a much better chance of an upgrade if we pick up the rental at a city location. No so with the airport. Not scientific, just our experience.

So far, we have never found that expedia, travelocity, etc. has yielded the best price however there is always a first time. Only once, in many rentals, has the auto club discount yielded a lower price, or indeed a discount.

Once we book, we periodically shop. The prices fluctuate. Sometimes a seven day rental is less expensive than a six day rental. We experience this just last March in Tasmania. We have found the same in Florida a few times.

The market is very much supply and demand so anything can happen. The price quoted today has a good chance of going up or down tomorrow. No different than airline, hotel, cruise fares. But at least with auto rentals you can lock in while still have the ability to rebook at a lower price depending on how or who you book with/through


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

My experience with the major rental companies is that the final cost, with the added charges for taxes, drop-off fees, insurance, etc. will show near the end of the reservation process before you give them your credit card number. That's your check point for "hidden" fees, to see if they have mistakenly included services you intended to decline. Maybe if you are renting through a 3rd party agency like Expedia you don't get that level of detail. But you won't see an actual contract from anyone until you get there. I know a few times when I was renting I cross-checked against Expedia and found that it was no cheaper then reserving directly with the rental company. I have occasionally used Expedia to compare rental rates between companies at given location, but then gone to the companies' web site to make the reservation. (As an aside, it's surprising how sometimes there can be quite a price spread between "different" companies. But I think it's all a marketing game. The companies have amalgamated so much you only have the illusion of price competition.) 

Avis Budget Group, Inc. is the American parent company of Avis Car Rental, Budget Car Rental, Budget Truck Rental, Payless Car Rental, Apex Car Rentals, Maggiore Group and Zipcar. 

The Hertz Corporation owns Thrifty Car Rental and Dollar Rent A Car.

Enteprise Holdings owns Enterprise, National, & Alamo Car Rentals.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

OhGreatGuru said:


> My experience with the major rental companies is that the final cost, with the added charges for taxes, drop-off fees, insurance, etc. will show near the end of the reservation process before you give them your credit card number. That's your check point for "hidden" fees, to see if they have mistakenly included services you intended to decline. Maybe if you are renting through a 3rd party agency like Expedia you don't get that level of detail. But you won't see an actual contract from anyone until you get there.


If I book direct with the rental online the final price is typically exactly as charged as long as it's returned as agreed. I can decline all the add-on scams online and I don't even have to go to the desk if they've verified my card/id before.

If you do book with 3rd parties, through travel agency etc then sure they might just add-on the bs fees without your concent, then the desk will try to upsell you the add-ons when you're in a rush after a flight etc.

It's far more convenient to just sign up for their loyalty plans ime and you usually get free upgrades without asking etc


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

In my experience, Travelocity does a good job showing the total cost and is a good way to compare the brands.

One extra cost I do pay for is third party liability insurance in the US, because it's such a litigious society and people often do sue over car accidents.

In Canada, should one pay for third party liability? Credit cards do not cover this. I don't have my own car, so I don't have regular car insurance... but could someone in Canada sue me, for example, if they suffer a major injury or property damage?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Is that because you don't already have auto insurance?

If it's a work trip my work will not cover add-on rental insurance because they self-insure and I'm covered by them when working. If it's personal I understand my auto insurance covers me as a driver up to x days (90 if I remember) and my visa covers after personal auto insurance with some limitations. I called visa infinite once to check all the terms and there are limitation but nothing I expected to hit.

When I get auto insurance in the US I think that should also remove any x day out of country limit in the US. I could add umbrella coverage but doubt I need it


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Right, I don't have auto insurance. I don't own a car and therefore I don't have any kind of car insurance.

For personal trips, I think my only option is to buy the rental agency's third party liability insurance. I looked into plans from private insurers in the US such as Geico but found they work out to a similar cost as paying the rental agency.

I presume that even renting in Canada, I'd also need to buy the rental agency's supplementary third party liability insurance. I'm interested to know if anyone has found a better solution to this. Do I even need it in Canada?


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wealth of information from all the posts, I do plan on booking online and will keep my eye out for deals etc. My plan is to add collision (LDW) to my own car insurance before going as most of the quotes charge around $25 or so per day, it adds up after 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

james4beach said:


> ... I presume that even renting in Canada, I'd also need to buy the rental agency's supplementary third party liability insurance. I'm interested to know if anyone has found a better solution to this.


BC, Manitoba and Saskatchewan seem to be the exceptions that sell stand alone rental car insurance to those that don't own a vehicle. One would have to compare to see how the costs rank against what the rental company sells.

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/glo...own-a-car-but-need-insurance/article12063049/ 




james4beach said:


> ... Do I even need it in Canada?


I would think so.

https://www.legalline.ca/legal-answers/automobile-accidents-who-can-you-sue-what-can-you-claim/
https://www.callkleinlawyers.com/full-disclosure/legal-rights-auto-accident/


Interestingly, some insurance companies were being sued in 2018 as they improperly subtracted the harmonized sales tax from their benefits packages.
https://www.canadianlawyermag.com/a...t-insurance-companies-over-hst-dispute-16431/


Cheers


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

james4beach said:


> I presume that even renting in Canada, I'd also need to buy the rental agency's supplementary third party liability insurance. I'm interested to know if anyone has found a better solution to this. Do I even need it in Canada?


In Canada, there's a mandatory amount of liability insurance that the rental agency needs to provide. Also, because we have free health care, liabilities are generally far less $$ in Canada than in the US as there are no medical bills to pay. I have heard the mandatory amount is 200k for most provinces but that some companies carry 1M. You can ask the rental agency before you rent to be sure.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks Eclectic12 and Spudd... I must look into this more.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Seem to be a fair number of personal injury lawyers that are listing million dollar settlements.

https://www.hshlawyers.com/results/settlements/
https://www.personalinjuryottawa.ca/case-results/brendas-successful-results

Interestingly, for a hit and run driver - the action listed is to sue your own insurance company.
https://www.thomsonrogers.com/news/...-vehicle-accident-injury-lawsuits-in-ontario/


Cheers


----------



## jdc (Feb 1, 2016)

newfoundlander61 said:


> Wealth of information from all the posts, I do plan on booking online and will keep my eye out for deals etc. My plan is to add collision (LDW) to my own car insurance before going as most of the quotes charge around $25 or so per day, it adds up after 3-4 weeks.


If you are a Costco member, also try costcotravel.ca

I've found good rates there, and you can add an additional driver for no extra fee.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

james4beach said:


> I presume that even renting in Canada, I'd also need to buy the rental agency's supplementary third party liability insurance. I'm interested to know if anyone has found a better solution to this. Do I even need it in Canada?


james, in Canada, "supplementary third party liability insurance" is available in some provinces from the rental agency. In BC it may also be obtained from the Insurance Corp. of BC (ICBC). There's some info on their site:

https://www.icbc.com/autoplan/optional/Pages/rental-vehicle.aspx

As to whether to purchase, keep in mind that the agency must insure its vehicles, although not beyond the statutory minimum [in BC set by the Insurance (Motor Vehicle) Act] - presently $200,000. However, most agencies, to protect themselves, usually carry about $1 million or more. A copy of the policy must be in the vehicle. Check in the glove box (does anyone keep gloves in those things?) and the policy will tell you the amount of coverage available.

It's pretty much universal that both the owner and driver are liable for accident damage. If you cause an accident (or it's arguably your fault), the injured party's lawyer will sue you and the registered owner. If found liable, your liability will be _joint and several_, meaning both owner and driver are on the hook for the entire amount and the plaintiff can recover against the easier target, leaving the defendants to squabble between themselves. 

These days, judgments in the $1 million plus range are not unusual. This one is typical of what we see in BC every year: _Niessen_ v. _Emcon Services Inc._, 2018 BCSC 1410

PERSONAL INJURY QUANTUM — Back • Headaches • Psychological injury • Hearing — Tinnitus • Loss of future earnings • Future care costs — Plaintiff, then age 47, suffering soft tissue neck and back injury in significant collision in 2013 — Plaintiff going on to suffer tinnitus, headaches, depression, anxiety, sleep disruption, and cognitive problems that were ongoing and chronic and negatively affecting ability to carry on his heating and plumbing business — Court awarding damages of $1,222,850 including non-pecuniary damages of $170,000, loss of past earning capacity of $189,850, loss of future earning capacity of $846,000, future care costs of $6,000.

https://www.courts.gov.bc.ca/jdb-txt/sc/18/14/2018BCSC1410cor1.htm

A recent high-end BC case is seen in _Hans_ v. _Volvo Trucks North America Inc_., 2018 BCCA 410

PERSONAL INJURY QUANTUM — Appeals • Psychological injury • Post-traumatic stress disorder • Loss of future earnings • Future care costs • In-trust awards • NEGLIGENCE — Manufactured goods • Plaintiff husband and wife born in 1975 and 1976, working as a long haul trucking team, injured in a 2009 motor vehicle accident in which their truck lost all electrical power and resulted in the trailer jackknifing and the truck ending up in a ditch • Trial judge finding the loss of power was due to defendant truck manufacturer’s negligent installation of electrical wiring to the "cab positive terminal" • Manufacturer liable in damages • Husband suffering post-traumatic stress disorder and major depression, causing permanent disability • Judge awarding plaintiffs damages of about $4.9 million, including non-pecuniary damages of $265,000 for husband and $15,000 for wife, past income loss of $318,750 for husband and $199,076 for wife, loss of future earnings of $1,455,000 for husband and $470,000 for wife, future care costs for husband of $1,684,000 • Defendants’ appeal on liability and damages dismissed.

https://www.courts.gov.bc.ca/jdb-txt/ca/18/04/2018BCCA0410.htm

_Hans_ was a products liability case, but the assessment of damages would have been no different had the plaintiffs been injured by another driver's negligence. When I read the trial judgment in_ Hans_, I thought for sure the defendants would appeal. They did. Much to my surprise, the appeal court upheld the trial judgment in all respects. I disagree with both courts, but they did not ask my opinion. I doubt we'll see an appeal to the Supreme Court of Canada since the appeal would not be as of right, but only with leave.

My advice is to make sure you have at least $1 million liability. $2 million would be better. Unless you are a man of straw and judgment-proof. The old "can't get blood from a stone" maxim then applies. Never mind signing up for extra coverage in that case.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

The 3rd party liability insurance the rental agencies sell is only for $1 million. I'm pretty sure that ICBC coverage only applies to people who have a policy that covers their own car. I can look into it, but I'd be surprised if ICBC would sell me a policy without a car. Perhaps they do... has anyone here done this? Or found any other non-owner policy?


----------



## robfordlives (Sep 18, 2014)

Whatever you use to book, highly recommend Autoslash. Basically as your vacation approaches, check everyday (or multiple times daily) on their site if the price is lower today for your same booking. All you do is paste your booking reference into their site and it tells you today's prices. This works irregardless of where you originally booked. Generally I have found the best prices on hotwire


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

james4beach said:


> The 3rd party liability insurance the rental agencies sell is only for $1 million. I'm pretty sure that ICBC coverage only applies to people who have a policy that covers their own car. I can look into it, but I'd be surprised if ICBC would sell me a policy without a car. Perhaps they do... has anyone here done this? Or found any other non-owner policy?


This insurance agent suggests ICBC will sell you such insurance, just as the ICBC website suggests:

http://www.pookinsurance.com/rental-vehicle-coverage/

If all else fails, try the Non-Marine Underwriters at Lloyds. They'll underwrite just about any risk, for the right premium. I am aware of one policy where they insured fish in a stream against death by fire.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

robfordlives said:


> Whatever you use to book, highly recommend Autoslash. Basically as your vacation approaches, check everyday (or multiple times daily) on their site if the price is lower today for your same booking. All you do is paste your booking reference into their site and it tells you today's prices. This works irregardless of where you originally booked. Generally I have found the best prices on hotwire


+1 for autoslash.
I've used it on a few trips. Always the lowest price and have gotten about a half dozen email notifications of a lower price to take advantage of. Book with the new price, cancel the old reservation. Repeat until you run out of time.
For a rental in europe this summer, it started at $240 CAD, and I think I've rebooked on their notification 5 times and it's down to $160 now. Still 2 months to go, so might still go lower. Often you have to jump on the notification within an hour or the new price might disappear.

I've checked the costco site as everyone always raves about it, but I've always found lower rates. Even the friends and family code of U11200 at Budget is usually cheaper.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Interesting ... I'll have to try that Budget code. A few times I have found better rates than Costco but it has been rare.


Cheers


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

nobleea said:


> +1 for autoslash.
> I've used it on a few trips. Always the lowest price and have gotten about a half dozen email notifications of a lower price to take advantage of. Book with the new price, cancel the old reservation. Repeat until you run out of time.
> For a rental in europe this summer, it started at $240 CAD, and I think I've rebooked on their notification 5 times and it's down to $160 now. Still 2 months to go, so might still go lower. Often you have to jump on the notification within an hour or the new price might disappear.
> 
> I've checked the costco site as everyone always raves about it, but I've always found lower rates. Even the friends and family code of U11200 at Budget is usually cheaper.


I'm trying to imagine myself cancelling and re-booking 5 times to save $80. Not gonna happen. One re-booking maybe, 5, you gotta be kidding. When I travel, I look, book and forget about it. That applies to flights, hotels, cars and anything else that I might prebook before I go. There are far more important factors about a vacation for me than finding the cheapest everything.

At one time, I lived in a popular tourist destination and met countless people who were so busy finding the cheapest everything, they had no time to enjoy their vacation. Visiting 10 stores to find the cheapest t-shirt with the destination's name on it or checking 5 local currency exchanges to find the best rate, etc. etc. They seemed to think that being able to say, 'I went on vacation for just $10 a day' was somehow admirable in and of itself. 

It's like people who if you say, 'I'm wondering where to go on a vacation', will reply, 'go to Southeast Asia, it's really cheap there', as if whether there was anything of interest to you or not in Southeast Asia was irrelevant. It's cheap, why wouldn't you go?

I understand wanting to get value for money with something but there is a point at which obsessing over saving a few dollars is costing you more in other ways than it is worth. I consider re-booking 5 times, obsessing.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

One thing we have noticed is that one or two day rentals during popular holiday periods can be expensive. Last time we were in the Fort Lauderdale area we wanted a car for two days (over the Xmas vacation). They were expensive...as much as $130. day online, direct. Supply and demand I guess.

I used my former employers discount code. The company has a negotiated daily rate that did not fluctuate. So the rental was something like a straight $35. day for each of two days. If you are a retiree of a large company it may be worth your while to find out if you have this option when doing a short term rental in a high cost period.

In the past we have found Costco good for two or three week rentals in the US. Not so good in Europe or Oz. Mixed results in Canada. 

Over time we have learned is that there is not one set rule for which discount code/website is best or which vendor is best. It seems to change over time and with each vendor's supply/demand. About the only constant we have found is renting at the airport location is usually more expensive, picking up at a sub office with limited inventory usually offers us a much better chance of a vehicle upgrade.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Longtimeago said:


> I'm trying to imagine myself cancelling and re-booking 5 times to save $80. Not gonna happen. One re-booking maybe, 5, you gotta be kidding.


To each their own. it takes under 45 seconds to rebook and cancel the old one. Name, phone number, email is all that's needed. Each time i've done it, it's been with the same vendor (Budget).


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

nobleea said:


> To each their own. it takes under 45 seconds to rebook and cancel the old one. Name, phone number, email is all that's needed. Each time i've done it, it's been with the same vendor (Budget).


ditto to this , but with me, it's Enterprise ...嵐


----------



## Zipper (Nov 18, 2015)

The Zippers always go Costco. We have an Impala waiting @Abbotsford on June 4 for 8 days. $306.87 through Budget.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We booked a car in Australia two months prior to pickup. Checked six weeks later. Price was down by 25 percent, $80, even with adding an extra day, and an upgrade from a small hyundai to a toyota camry.

Like others, it took all of about three minutes to make the change. Worth our while? Yes.

It is not always about the money. It can also be about the car and the included insurance coverage.


----------



## Zipper (Nov 18, 2015)

Just got back from Vancouver yesterday. Had flown from London to Abbotsford and picked up the rental at Budget through Costco.

The Impala turned into an Escape but it was a pleasure to drive.

Spent 8 nights at the Granville Island Hotel with our son and toured the city extensively. Beautiful area.

Enjoyed the simplicity and easy factor at London YXU and Abbotsford YXX compared to Toronto and Vancouver.

Gas was $1.44 in Vancouver so we limped into Abbotsford for a fillup @$1.24.

All in the rental was as quoted $306.87 and gas was $60.00.


----------



## Zipper (Nov 18, 2015)

Filled up my Journey in London for $1.04.9 in London @ Costco today.


----------

